# The Ulitimate Blog Challenge!



## katlupe

For all you bloggers here who would love to get your blog developed and read join me in The Ultimate Blog Challenge! It is a challenge for bloggers which consists of posting on your blog for the next 30 days starting tomorrow, April 1st. It doesn't mean you have to do it daily, but 30 times in the month of April. Posting regularly keeps your blog fresh and the search engines love it. Learn the secrets of how to write posts when you are short on time. Connect with others and get more followers. It is just for a month! Sign up today as it starts tomorrow! And it is FREE!

The Ultimate Blog Challenge


----------



## Pam6

I signed up! I already have like 4 posts ready that just need the pictures added so I don't think I will have any problem posting 30 times in 30 days.


----------



## Becka03

I joined!


----------



## Becka03

I am trying to get my signature to show up with my blog?


----------



## Becka03

Ahhhh It worked!!!!


----------



## unregistered65598

I signed up, maybe this will help me keep my posts going.


----------



## unregistered65598

I can't get the report or tracker to download.


----------



## Becka03

I can't figure anything out on that wordpress Lol but I figure signing up makes me accountable!


----------



## Pelenaka

I'm in I know I go weeks without posting ...


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Otter

Ok, I'm in!

http://arrowsflightfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## Pam6

I got my first post up today! I have 2 more in queue to go up and I have pictures to add a third one for the month. I just need to get them loaded and ready to go!


----------



## Pelenaka

I'm out sorta. The blog challenge website requires a real name & the I agree olicy stated that they are allowed to use your real name.

I'll just try & post everyday.

Good luck everyone !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I read that AFTER I filled out the info and thankfully I found that it did not post my real name. I am sure you could use a nickname and it would not know the difference. The one thing I would suggest is having a webname that starts at the beginning of the alphabet for this. I am under P's for PamsPride and I am WAY back in the mix. So I don't think I have gotten very many hits from the blog member list.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

yep, Im in!


----------



## hoggie

Well, I registered, but when I read further it seems I need twitter which I don't have at the moment.

It looks as though you ohave to post your entries on twitter for them to get read?

hoggie


----------



## katlupe

hoggie said:


> Well, I registered, but when I read further it seems I need twitter which I don't have at the moment.
> 
> It looks as though you ohave to post your entries on twitter for them to get read?
> 
> hoggie


I guess I missed that. I have my blog posts automated to Twitter and Facebook as soon as I publish them. You don't have to join the challenge officially you can just follow along with all of us. We could actually do this ourselves right here.


----------



## Pam6

Yeah! Let's all post and follow each other here! Then our blogs will be geared more toward what we are all interested in. A lot of the blogs in the challenge seem to be about writing and business stuff.
Here is my post for today:
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/goat-stalls.html


----------



## Otter

Yes, I haven't read anything through the challenge (not even sure if I'm doing it right) but I DID go and visit everyone on this thread!.
Sorry about not leaving comments, I'll try to remember


----------



## chamoisee

I already post at least 30 X a month....at least. I have to say it isn't business related though.


----------



## Pam6

Here is post #3 for me:
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/pancakes-and-syrup.html


----------



## Pelenaka

I only have 3 posts so I'm a day late & a dollar short. My most current post is about eggs that I bought off of a fellow HT'er Charlene.

http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/

Stopped rainin and I need to set out cold frames & cloches I can smell Spring !!!


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> I only have 3 posts so I'm a day late & a dollar short. My most current post is about eggs that I bought off of a fellow HT'er Charlene.
> 
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/
> 
> Stopped rainin and I need to set out cold frames & cloches I can smell Spring !!!
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


I love how honest and open you are with your finances! 
Tin cans? Do you mean veggie and soup cans??


----------



## Pam6

Post #4 for me!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/hawaiian-sunday.html


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> I love how honest and open you are with your finances!
> Tin cans? Do you mean veggie and soup cans??


Yes, soup cans.

As to my honesty, I try to walk the talk.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

I asked my DH about the tin and he said our state does not pay for it!


----------



## Pam6

Post #5
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/brooder-box-lid-and-goats.html

Posts ready to go and will be posted over the next few days:
My new Top Bar Beehive 
Dehydrating Hamburger
Homemade Theater style popcorn


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> I asked my DH about the tin and he said our state does not pay for it!


Neither does NYS but scrap metal yards do.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Neither does NYS but scrap metal yards do.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


I will have to stop by the ones I pass all the time and ask. From my research it looks like it is going for .10 a pound....IF I was looking at the right stuff.


----------



## hoggie

Hi folks - I have been having huge PC problems. (or mac problems should I say). I haven't been able to access any of the blogs linked through HT. I suddenly figured it out. On my computer I have Explorer and Safari. My computer is aging and starting to be in need of updating  Anyway - The best way for me to view HT is with Explorer - but there are other things it won't do (like to talk nicely to yahoo for a start). 

I have accessing MY blog on Safari. So I suddenly thought it out and typed in someone's blog address on Safari and, bingo, I can read. 

So it will take me a little while, but I will get all your addresses saved over to Safari, and then I can start viewing and commenting and things - sorry to have not been active so far.

On a slightly different note (but still connected to the blog challenge) has anyone else had some strange links appear? I just checked my stats page (looking to see if a friend of mine had been on LOL) and there were some visits from 4 different supposed links that I have never heard of. I clicked on a couple of them and they were nothing connected to anything I have posted or linked to - I can only assume it is connected to the challenge - has anyone else noticed this? But I would have thought that the challenge website would have shown as the link referrer?

Anyway - I look forward to readign all the blogs now that I've found them 

hoggie


----------



## Pam6

I have only gotten two hits from the blog challenge itself and a couple hits from posting everyday on the facebook blog challenge page. No strange posts/links as far as I know. I once got spammed by a bunch of Chinese sites but that was a while ago. 
Off to check out your blog Hoggie!


----------



## Pam6

Post #6
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/top-bar-beehive.html


----------



## katlupe

hoggie said:


> On a slightly different note (but still connected to the blog challenge) has anyone else had some strange links appear? I just checked my stats page (looking to see if a friend of mine had been on LOL) and there were some visits from 4 different supposed links that I have never heard of. I clicked on a couple of them and they were nothing connected to anything I have posted or linked to - I can only assume it is connected to the challenge - has anyone else noticed this? But I would have thought that the challenge website would have shown as the link referrer?
> 
> Anyway - I look forward to readign all the blogs now that I've found them
> 
> hoggie


I and many other bloggers on The Blogfrog have talked about this showing up in our stats. I will search and search to see what is linking it to my blog. Especially when it has nothing to do with what I post about. Even our websites have this happen often. Never have been able to figure it out.


----------



## Pam6

Post #7 Dehydrating hamburger or hamburger rocks!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/hamburger-rocks-or-dehydrated-hamburger.html


----------



## Otter

I just put a contest on mine.
http://arrowsflightfarm.blogspot.com/2011/04/blog-contest.html


----------



## katlupe

I think I am following everyone here so far. Pam, that is a good post! Makes me wonder if it would be possible for me to add a dehydrater to my system. 

My blog post from yesterday, Healthy Low Carb Eating. Haven't done my post for today yet.


----------



## Pam6

Post #8 Swagbucks!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/swagbucks.html

Katlupe my dehydrator says: Watts 500, volts:120, 60HZ I hope that helps.

Posts still to come: 
Canning homemade blueberry syrup
Dehydrating blueberry pulp....This is a work in progress so I am not how it is going to come out yet
Homemade theater style popcorn


----------



## katlupe

Pam6 said:


> Post #8 Swagbucks!
> http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/swagbucks.html
> 
> Katlupe my dehydrator says: Watts 500, volts:120, 60HZ I hope that helps.
> 
> Posts still to come:
> Canning homemade blueberry syrup
> Dehydrating blueberry pulp....This is a work in progress so I am not how it is going to come out yet
> Homemade theater style popcorn


Thank you for that info!


----------



## katlupe

My newest blog post is Gray Water System For Watering The Garden and on Solar Baby, Running Water Coming To Our Off-The-Grid Homestead.


----------



## katlupe

My newest blog post is Building Our Off-The-Grid System. It is the first in a weekly post I am going to do on our alternative energy system. I am going to be writing on a certain topic each day of the week. This will keep me on track. I think!


----------



## Pam6

Post #9! Garage sale finds!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/garage-and-rummage-sale-finds.html

Up and coming posts:
Homemade Theater popcorn
Turkey egg
Blueberry syrup


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> My newest blog post is Building Our Off-The-Grid System. It is the first in a weekly post I am going to do on our alternative energy system. I am going to be writing on a certain topic each day of the week. This will keep me on track. I think!


This is the one that I am the most interested in ... appeals to my fugal nature.

This Winter we ended up having the furnace on during the night (opened heating duct vent) allot more than I wanted because of the possibility that pipes would freeze (cellar).
Would love to come up with a method that didn't involve spending money on powering a space heater.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Post #10
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/turkey-egg.html


----------



## Pam6

Post #11 Spring Fever!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/spring-fever.html

Posts still to come...eventually LOL!
Top Bar beehive Part 2
Homemade popcorn
Blueberry syrup (this could end up being two posts or maybe three. Who knew blueberry syrup was so detailed??)


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> This is the one that I am the most interested in ... appeals to my fugal nature.
> 
> This Winter we ended up having the furnace on during the night (opened heating duct vent) allot more than I wanted because of the possibility that pipes would freeze (cellar).
> Would love to come up with a method that didn't involve spending money on powering a space heater.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


The problem is solar heating is more complicated. It takes a good sized system to power any devices that use heat. We heat with wood and that is our only heating source. No electric needed. But lots of hard work!


----------



## katlupe

My newest post:

Repost Of My First Giveaway - Hurry Ends April 15th!


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> The problem is solar heating is more complicated. It takes a good sized system to power any devices that use heat. We heat with wood and that is our only heating source. No electric needed. But lots of hard work!


Sorry I wasn't clear in my question - we heated primarily with wood this winter also, except for the times that it got below freezing in the cellar where the water pipes are. All we would need is to keep the cellar heated at 40 degrees max.
We had discussed using a small kerosene heater but I'm uncomfortable with that. 
Well I have until next Winter to figure this one out.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Post #12
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/top-bar-beehive-part-2.html


----------



## katlupe

My newest post:

Our Natural Garden From The Forest


----------



## Pam6

Post #13
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/making-homemade-blueberry-syrup-part-1.html


----------



## katlupe

Post #13:

Our Cats At Peaceful Forest - Wordless Wednesday


----------



## katlupe

Pam6 said:


> Post #13
> http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/making-homemade-blueberry-syrup-part-1.html



Great post Pam! Made my mouth water for blueberries!!!:clap:


----------



## Pam6

Post #14
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/canning-homemade-blueberry-syrup-part-2.html

Thanks Katlupe!

Someone gave me 2 dozen jelly size canning jars and a small food mill yesterday! Woot! Now I want to make something with the food mill and do a post about it him....


----------



## katlupe

My post for today:

Our Homesteading Journey


----------



## hoggie

I got behind with things going on here, but am starting to catch up a bit 

Here was yesterday's - will post today's later 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/04/14/more-new-arrivals/


----------



## Pam6

Post #15 Part 3 of blueberries! 
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/blueberry-syrup-part-3-dehydrating.html


----------



## katlupe

Post #15:

Surrounded By State Forest


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I have also been behind on my blog, but am catching up. I have an issue, though. I would like to add a second page for a slightly different subject matter. I can't figure out how to add a page. How do I do this?


----------



## Pam6

Post #16 Homemade theater style popcorn
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/homemade-theater-style-popcorn.html


----------



## Pam6

Post #17
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/thin-mint-knock-offs.html

I now officially have no more posts ready to go...ACK! I better put my creative cap on! LOL!


----------



## katlupe

Post #17

Little Country Cemeteries On Back Roads

Post #18

Visiting In The City

Sometimes I have no idea what I am going to write. But if I take pictures of where I have been or doing something, I can always use them to get myself writing. I'd be lost without the camera. I carry it everywhere.


----------



## katlupe

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I have also been behind on my blog, but am catching up. I have an issue, though. I would like to add a second page for a slightly different subject matter. I can't figure out how to add a page. How do I do this?


You can add up to 10 pages on Blogger. Here is how to do it:

1. Go to new post.

2. Then right above the editor will be a link that says: "Edit Pages." Click it.

3. Then you will see: "New Page." Click it.

4. There you are. It will be a new page and you can go from there.

Hope that all works the way I see it on mine.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I see it thanks, I wonder though. it says they are stand alone pages. What does that mean? Can I still post on it like the main blog page? I will have to try and see what it does.


----------



## Pam6

Post #18
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/awwww.html


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Well how cool!

I totally missed out on this, but thanks to this thread have read several of your blog post and enjoyed many of them 

I currently only have my cell for internet so I usually blog on the laptop, and then post my blogs whenever I happen to be near WiFi...

Originally my blog was on myspace and I had 115 followers (yes I know, not impressive but I was shocked I had followers at all, lol)...but I deleted myspace. When I did, I took a few of my most popular blogs, put them on blogger and have added a but here and there as I'm able. 

I can not wait to have home internet again..... I havent even turned on my desktop in a year!!! 

Anywho..... to those of you who posted in this thread.... I'm slowly making my way through your blogs and becoming a "Follower" on your pages


----------



## glazed

I missed it, too ... I haven't been able to blog since mid-January.

Hello Noodle Girl ... good to see you here ... I had no idea you were on HT, too ... how are the fires around Abilene?

:donut:


----------



## katlupe

Blog Post #19 (April):

Signs Of Spring At Peaceful Forest Homestead


----------



## katlupe

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I see it thanks, I wonder though. it says they are stand alone pages. What does that mean? Can I still post on it like the main blog page? I will have to try and see what it does.


What it means is that you can post on it and it shows up as pages either on a top tab or on the side. Mine is on the side and I have under "Pages," Home, FTC Blogging Disclosure, About Me, Advertising On My Blog and Contact Me. You can have up to 10, but I think you can edit the ones you have and add to them.


----------



## katlupe

What we bloggers need, is a Homesteading Today button for our blogs. Maybe like the logo but smaller, saying "Proud Bloggers from Homesteading Today". But that is so long. I am not really good at graphics and buttons. As you can see! LOL


----------



## katlupe

I haven't included my other blogs in the challenge but wanted to add this one to our list here now. 

My newest post:

Beginning The Wind Turbine Installation


----------



## Pam6

Post #19
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/command-and-conquer.html


----------



## Pam6

Post #20
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/boy-and-his-guitar.html


----------



## hoggie

I'm loving reading everyone's blogs  Funny how we all are in a similar place,(homesteading, self-suficiency etc) yet all the blogs are so different


----------



## katlupe

Blog Post #20:

Mud Season Is Here - Wordless Wednesday


----------



## LoneStrChic23

glazed said:


> I missed it, too ... I haven't been able to blog since mid-January.
> 
> Hello Noodle Girl ... good to see you here ... I had no idea you were on HT, too ... how are the fires around Abilene?
> 
> :donut:


Yep... I am here 

Fires out this way have been a mess! 75% of my property was burned 3 weeks ago, And the fire that caused the Rotan/Roby evacuation have left us in a permanent smoke cloud!

Hoping and praying for rain!


----------



## Pam6

Post #21
So far I am right on target!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/dandelions.html


----------



## katlupe

Blog Post #21

A Cool Spring This Year


----------



## hoggie

I'm getting there although I have a feeling I haven't caught up on the 30 posts in April thing yet LOL.

Pam - you have gorgeous kids 

Katlupe and Otter - I tried to leave comments on your blogs but couldn't find the "post comment" text box. I found the "post a comment" text - but couldn't actually find anywhere to type ??

It may be something to do with my computer (really really needs changing but I dont' have the money at the moment) but I was goign to comment but couldn't ?

hoggie


----------



## Pam6

Thank you Hoggie! Haha...I always post on the wrong blog post when I comment on your blog because I always forget that yours is ON TOP of your posts not at the bottom. And your comments get sent to spam on mine because you are overseas. No worries though because I rescued it! 

Post #22
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/rice-krispie-treats.html

I am going to a big flea market and livestock auction today so HOPEFULLY I will have some good pictures to share for tomorrow.


----------



## Pelenaka

I having a giveaway on my blog - a Ball Blue Book & canning utensils. 
Still well behind Pam & Katalupe but I'm trying. Enjoying everyone everyoneone's posts.

http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2011/04/ball-blue-book-giveaway.html


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Otter

I'm so behind - my computer is dying. I'll be lucky if I can post this without getting the Blue Screen of Death. And SOOOO much has been going on here I could write about! _sob_

Hoggie, I think the problem with my comments thing is I cannot (yet!!) figure out how to change the text color and it disappears into the back ground. It lights up if you happen to scroll the mouse over it.
LOL, think of it like a little game - like Where's Waldo?

sorry, trying to cut back on coffee and it's got me a little weird.


----------



## katlupe

Earth Day 2011 on Solar Baby

This is not part of the challenge. I get behind on this blog because some of it is technical. But I wanted to show you how I do a post that I am paid for by the advertiser. This one is a earth product store in the UK. They are paying me $15.00 for this post with 3 links in it to their products. Not hard to do. I do my best to write these so they are not like an advertisement for them. 

I will write my other blog after my bath!


----------



## katlupe

Blog post #22

Earth Day 2011


----------



## hoggie

My latest offering 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/04/22/easter-egg-tree/


----------



## InHisName

Hoggie, that is great. If I can get the eggs together, we may do that as a craft in Jr Church this Sunday. Thinking of all the things they could paint- cross, empty tomb, angels- would be fun! 
This is an inspiring thread- have not took the blogger plunge, but need to- to advertise the homesteading products we are accumulating. (fleece, yarn, soap, etc)


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> Earth Day 2011 on Solar Baby
> 
> This is not part of the challenge. I get behind on this blog because some of it is technical. But I wanted to show you how I do a post that I am paid for by the advertiser. This one is a earth product store in the UK. They are paying me $15.00 for this post with 3 links in it to their products. Not hard to do. I do my best to write these so they are not like an advertisement for them.
> 
> I will write my other blog after my bath!


Thanks Kat, I enjoyed this post very well written.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Post #23
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/rogers-flea-market.html


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Ok, so Im trying to catch up. I just did 4 posts.


----------



## Pam6

Post #24
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/happy-easter-from-our-easter-bunnies.html


----------



## Pam6

Post #25
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/crochet-bunnies.html


----------



## katlupe

I missed coming here, but I still made my posts.

Blog Post #23 - Changes In A Forest Homestead

Blog Post #24 - It Is Easter!

Blog Post #25 - New Life Around Peaceful Forest Homestead

Blog Post #26 - Raised Beds Make Gardening Easier!

Don't worry about the challenge. It is just for fun here. Post when you can and put your link here. We should have a HUGE network of bloggers here! :nanner:


----------



## Pam6

Post #27
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/coloring-eggs.html


----------



## Pam6

Post #28
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/04/irazoo.html


----------



## hoggie

Well, I didn't make the 30 in the month - I have 33 since 25th March - I'm no ttoo disatisfied with that as I was away for 5 days - and then took another couple of days to recover !! LOL

I've put a competition on the blog  Â£10 Amazon voucher for the biggest pumpkin LOL - details on the blog - would take too ong to type them out here

hoggie


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Wow.... lol no way could I keep up with y'all!!

But I've really enjoyed reading the blogs  Tried leaving comments on Dollyrockfarm's blog and on Range to Range but I don't know if they actually posted. Pam, I think the comments I left on your blog went through though....hope so anyways. For the longest time I couldn't figure why I want getting blog comments, but I had them disabled... lol  I changed it to where anyone could leave a comment without me approving it...thought I'd get lots of spam, but so far I haven't.

I added two blog post to mine since I last posted on this thread...

Dramatic Dairy Delima:
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-dear-munchkins-dairy-drama.html

Helpful Husband Extrordinare (hubby wasn't pleased I posted this, lol):
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/04/helpful-husband-extraordinaire.html


I tried to link to the "Tazer Inncident" mentioned at the end of the husband post, but my phone won't let me for some reason, so here's the link to that post:
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2010/11/its-shocking-kind-of-love.html


----------



## Pam6

Spring time!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/spring-time.html


----------



## katlupe

Hey everybody did great! I didn't always get back here but I have posted a new blog post every day this year except one. So I think I am doing pretty good as far as posting regularly.


----------



## Pam6

Mother's Day and a little bit that I learned about greenhouses.
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/happy-mothers-day.html


----------



## hoggie

Bunny babies 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/07/everything-you-wanted-to-know-about-baby-rabbits/

and pumpkin competition 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/pumpkin-growing-competition/


----------



## hoggie

Goats!!! 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.co...one-tells-you-about-goats-until-its-too-late/


----------



## Pam6

Mother Daughter Banquet!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/mother-daughter-banquet.html


----------



## furholler

katlupe said:


> For all you bloggers here who would love to get your blog developed and read join me in The Ultimate Blog Challenge! It is a challenge for bloggers which consists of posting on your blog for the next 30 days starting tomorrow, April 1st. It doesn't mean you have to do it daily, but 30 times in the month of April. Posting regularly keeps your blog fresh and the search engines love it. Learn the secrets of how to write posts when you are short on time. Connect with others and get more followers. It is just for a month! Sign up today as it starts tomorrow! And it is FREE!
> 
> The Ultimate Blog Challenge


Wow, sorry I missed this.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I did miserably, Oh well. This is an extremely busy time of year. If I can post twice a week I am happy.


----------



## hoggie

My offering on the subject of spring 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/10/the-things-that-remind-me-of-spring/


----------



## Pam6

View from my front porch
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/view-from-my-front-porch.html


----------



## Pam6

Easy homemade pizza rolls!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/easy-homemade-pizza-rolls.html


----------



## Otter

Pigs, small frustrations, a saga of roosters and Pam's prize was FINALLY mailed out!!!
http://arrowsflightfarm.blogspot.com/2011_05_01_archive.html


----------



## Pam6

I will be sure to watch for it!!


----------



## hoggie

Had a bad day at the dentist, and couldn't face writing a post - so jus tlots of pics of the animals 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/13/goats-and-rabbits/


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Pam...we're doing your pizza rolls tomorrow 

Hoggie....sorry for your bad day  Isn't every trip to the dentist bad?

I updated my blog today....had a rotten day being held prisoner at my own home (oh and I added pics of my latest new critter  )

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/05/held-captive-in-captivating-town-of.html


----------



## Pam6

Crystal, you will have to let me know how they turn out for you. I am a bread lover and these are so my weakness!


----------



## hoggie

LoneStrChic23 said:


> Hoggie....sorry for your bad day  Isn't every trip to the dentist bad?


LOL - the dentist is NOT good. I am more or less phobic about it, but recently have been getting a lot better. Until yesterday. I had to have a back tooth taken out. Knowing I am so bad, the last time I had to have one out, the dentist had it out virtually before I was sitting down 

This time he heaved and he pulled and eventually it broke off. So then he had to drill, and dig, and drill some more and dig some more for half an hour to get the roots out 

When he eventually got the root out, it was a perfect right angle - it wasn't really surprising that it didn't come out easily 

But it didn't improve my day much LOL


----------



## Pam6

Otter said:


> Pigs, small frustrations, a saga of roosters and Pam's prize was FINALLY mailed out!!!
> http://arrowsflightfarm.blogspot.com/2011_05_01_archive.html


I got it today!! :bouncy: I can't wait to try your homemade jam! I will do a blog post on it with a link to your blog in the next day or so!! 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## Otter

Pam6 said:


> I got it today!! :bouncy: I can't wait to try your homemade jam! I will do a blog post on it with a link to your blog in the next day or so!!
> Thank you so much!!


I'm so glad! I'll be posting the recipe.
Sorry it took so long! Thanks for being such a good sport about it!


----------



## katlupe

Wow, everyone is doing fine. We are having our own blog challenge here. Doesn't have to be every day, afterall, most of us are gardeners and raise critters. This is our busy time of year. So when you can post, just let everyone here know. It is a on going group effort here. :bouncy:

I have been busy building my new site so I have not gotten back here. I have missed two days so far of posting my blog this year. So not too bad. I will check out those pizza rolls, Pam. They sound good!


----------



## Pam6

The Jam from Otter!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/apple-mixed-berry-jam.html


----------



## cmharris6002

Hi, I am new to the world of blogging but I'd like to join you all here and follow your blogs. I am going to try to post everyday. 
This is my post today Fabulous French Loaves


----------



## Pam6

Turkey babies!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/turkey-babies.html


----------



## hoggie

Another cute goat pic 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/17/a-bowl-of-custard/#respond


----------



## Pam6

Setting our bees!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/setting-bees-top-bar-hive-part-3.html


----------



## cmharris6002

I posted on bees today too!
Setting Up a Beehive Part 1


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Pam & Cmharris- Enjoyed reading about the bees..... I'm considering getting bees but am still in the research phase right now so I will live vicariously through your blogs 

Added another post to my blog today:
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/05/and-then-there-were-14our-1st-fatality.html


----------



## cmharris6002

Crystal, I wanted to comment on your post but I couldn't *click* on *Post a Comment* Anyway, I enjoyed your post and will be following you


----------



## LoneStrChic23

cmharris6002 said:


> Crystal, I wanted to comment on your post but I couldn't *click* on *Post a Comment* Anyway, I enjoyed your post and will be following you


Thank you! 

I'm your 11th follower


----------



## Pam6

Rain!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/cry-me-river.html


----------



## cmharris6002

My first week of blogging, 7 posts in 7 days. I figured out the Amazon program but I haven't tried to figure out adsense yet. Today's post is on Greek Yogurt,
Greek is Chic


----------



## hoggie

Wordpress has pulled the rug out from under me somewhat this week.

They ran an update, and along the way I hav elost the ability to upload pictures - I am running an old mac with safari and it just doesn't even see the button to let me upload pictures any more.

So I am struggling along with words alone at the moment until I can figure out the cheapest way around the problem.

I can't afford a new computer at this stage - cheapest might be to connect DD's computer to the net and see if that works, drawback to that is that that is an older computer as well, and there i sno guarantee that that owuld work either 

Any cunning suggestions?

hoggie


----------



## hoggie

Could you save a life? 9 out of 10 people couldn't!

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/could-you-save-a-life/


----------



## Pam6

Want a kiss?
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/want-kiss.html

Sorry Hoggie! I don't know much about computers.


----------



## cmharris6002

Coffee Talk: The Art of Doing it All
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/05/coffee-talk-art-of-doing-it-all.html


----------



## Pam6

Survival Seed Bank!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/survival-seed-bank.html


----------



## hoggie

Every cloud has a silver lining - or several in this case - I just thought of another one I didn't add on the list 

Some of you will find out soon enough LOL


http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/im-back-every-cloud-has-a-silver-lining/#respond


----------



## hoggie

Aaaargh - I just learnt something new. Could other people who have visited my blog tell me please, when you move your mouse over photos, do you get a little "tag" with a description of the photo?

I didn't realise before that they show up and havent' been over careful what I write in the description box LOL

Just looked at the blog via DD's computer and the descriptions are showing 

I suppose I'd better go back and make sure I didn't put anythign TOO random LOL

hoggie


----------



## Pam6

hoggie said:


> Aaaargh - I just learnt something new. Could other people who have visited my blog tell me please, when you move your mouse over photos, do you get a little "tag" with a description of the photo?
> 
> I didn't realise before that they show up and havent' been over careful what I write in the description box LOL
> 
> Just looked at the blog via DD's computer and the descriptions are showing
> 
> I suppose I'd better go back and make sure I didn't put anythign TOO random LOL
> 
> hoggie


YEP!! If you hover over my pics is does indeed show what you saved it as! I am ALWAYS careful not to save the photos under my kids names because I do not want their names out on the net.


----------



## hoggie

I don't think I saved anything I really shouldn't have - I jus tmight have saved goat pictures as runner beans or something 

Today's offering - Splat the Cat's one month birthday 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/1-month-old/


----------



## cmharris6002

More cheese! Today's post is on Chevre.
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/05/chevre-tips-and-techniques.html


----------



## Pam6

9th Birthday!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/happy-9th-birthday.html


----------



## Pam6

cmharris6002 said:


> More cheese! Today's post is on Chevre.
> http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/05/chevre-tips-and-techniques.html


Great blog post! I hope you are an Amazon Associate! Great use of the links if you are! If not then you need to sign up!


----------



## cmharris6002

Thanks! I am an amazon junkie so I was happy to learn it was so easy to become an Amazon Associate. I really appreciate the feed back  

Today's post Creme Fraiche, http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/05/creme-fraiche.html


----------



## Otter

One of those days
http://arrowsflightfarm.blogspot.com/2011/05/inmates-are-running-asylum-today.html


----------



## cmharris6002

Put up tomorrows post early, Posies or Prozac?
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/05/posies-or-prozac.html


----------



## hoggie

Somethign a little different today - DD's very first blog post - a short book review that was written for a blog carnival, unfortunately it should have been posted on Thursday but I had written down today's date - so I thought I would post it here instead 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/28/book-review-the-famous-five/


----------



## hoggie

rhubarb and ginger jam 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/30/rhubarb-jam/


----------



## hoggie

disappearing babies 

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/disappearing-babies/


----------



## cmharris6002

Tips for baking artisan breads,
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/05/building-better-bread-bake.html


----------



## Pam6

Attempting to start the garden!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/05/attempting-to-start-garden.html


----------



## cmharris6002

Greek Basket Style Feta 
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/06/greek-basket-style-feta.html


----------



## hoggie

Caption for DD's photo?

http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.com/2011/06/01/caption-this/


----------



## Pam6

Swim outing!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/06/our-first-swim-outing-of-summer.html


----------



## Pam6

Hyssop seeds!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/06/hyssop-seeds-from-my-patriot-supply.html


----------



## Pam6

Shaved Ice!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/06/homemade-shaved-ice.html


----------



## Pam6

Homemade Salsa!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/06/homemade-salsa-yum.html


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Pam6 said:


> Homemade Salsa!
> http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/06/homemade-salsa-yum.html


Yummy! You can never have too much cilantro... I wrote this one down to try later 

Added a new post to mine:

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/06/clever-kids-create-unique-entertainment.html


----------



## cmharris6002

Another one from me, the never ending battle, The Politics of Food
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/06/politics-of-food.html


----------



## Pam6

Changing the brakes!
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/06/changing-brakes.html


----------



## cmharris6002

Yummy Honey Oat Bread!!
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/06/honey-oat-bread.html


----------



## LoneStrChic23

cmharris6002 said:


> Yummy Honey Oat Bread!!
> http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/06/honey-oat-bread.html


Hmmmmmm! Looks yummy!


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Added a new entry today......Someone save me from this bird problem 

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/06/oy-veythis-post-has-gone-to-birds.html


----------



## Pam6

I started a new blog with a recommendation of the day of things I like! Please check it out! And become a follower!

http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/2011/06/dehydrator.html


----------



## LoneStrChic23

LOL Pam....you caught me in a scatter brained moment.... I somehow didn't see the "new" part of your post...

Went back & forth from your new blog to my dashboard 3x's trying to figure out why my dashboard said I was a follower, but it wasn't showing on the blog....Is it sad it took me that long before I realized this one is completely new blog :ashamed:


----------



## Pam6

LoneStrChic23 said:


> LOL Pam....you caught me in a scatter brained moment.... I somehow didn't see the "new" part of your post...
> 
> Went back & forth from your new blog to my dashboard 3x's trying to figure out why my dashboard said I was a follower, but it wasn't showing on the blog....Is it sad it took me that long before I realized this one is completely new blog :ashamed:


Sorry about that! I have pictures and posts for my regular blog I just need to get it updated! 
I am just trying to find a way to get more hits on my Amazon and affiliate links without spamming my personal blog so much.


----------



## Pam6

Today's recommendation: A Grain Mill!
http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/2011/06/grain-mill.html


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Posted a new blog today.....goat & fire pics on it:

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/06/weary-hot-miserable-in-noodle.html

Pam, I clicked "Follow" on your new blog & then verified which profile I wanted to follow with & all that hoop la.. 

But when I check my blogs I follow your new one isn't in my list & I'm not showing up as a follower.....Anyone else have this problem??


----------



## Pam6

LoneStrChic23 said:


> Posted a new blog today.....goat & fire pics on it:
> 
> http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/06/weary-hot-miserable-in-noodle.html
> 
> Pam, I clicked "Follow" on your new blog & then verified which profile I wanted to follow with & all that hoop la..
> 
> But when I check my blogs I follow your new one isn't in my list & I'm not showing up as a follower.....Anyone else have this problem??


Hmm...not sure why it did not work. I think computers and internet connections sometimes have a mind of their own! ound:


----------



## katlupe

Now I know some people do not think highly of anyone for buying food at the store. But then I look at the threads on the survival board and it looks to me like there are many people buying from the stores. For me, I do not raise all the food I need. It is impossible for me as I don't have a lot of land or Hercules for a husband! So I grow what I can and buy the rest from a variety of sources and this is one of them:

Stocking Up Our Food Supply At Mainesource

In fact, this store asked me to post my blog on their Facebook page regularly. And want to give me a special tour of their warehouse and store. Could be they want me to do more posts about their store? Who knows where this can lead? These are the kind of opportunities to look for when writing your blogs.


----------



## katlupe

How I Can Ground Beef

Mullein - Wordless Wednesday

Breads & More cookbook ebook


Here are three of my recent ones that I think I forgot to put up here.


----------



## Pam6

Today's Recommendation post: Berkey Water Filter and it is on SPECIAL!!
http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/2011/06/berkey-water-filter-special.html

Katlupe, your bread recipe ebook looks super yummy! That is a lot of recipes!


----------



## cmharris6002

Goat Milk Gouda 
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/06/goat-milk-gouda.html


----------



## Pam6

Today's Recommendation: D.light Lantern Solar LED
http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/2011/07/dlight-lantern.html


I am so glad this thread was revived! I love reading everyone's blog! Please keep the posts coming!


----------



## katlupe

My post for today is Cool Wet Summer This Year.


----------



## katlupe

Christy, one of my friends, Paula has become a follower of your blog and she loves it. Look at her post that is dedicated to you and me! I am excited as she is a very special lady and friend.

Inspired By Kat & Christy


----------



## cmharris6002

Wow, how sweet! I hardly know what to say... I really enjoy Paula, she gets me. 

I have to say, I've only been blogging for 6 weeks and I don't feel like I am a _real_ blogger yet


----------



## Pam6

Today's Recommendation:
http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pam6

Happy 4th of July everyone! Today's recommendation!
http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/2011/07/french-fry-cutter.html


----------



## Pam6

Smoothie Maker! Today's Recommendation!
http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/2011/07/smoothie-maker.html


----------



## LoneStrChic23

cmharris6002 said:


> Goat Milk Gouda
> http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/06/goat-milk-gouda.html


Hmmm, that Gouda looks amazingly creamy! 

And yes, your a legit "real" blogger! I've shared your blog with several non blogging friends & everyone I've passed it on to really loved it! Though my mother in law swears she can't read it at night as it gives her the munchies! A friend of mine is trying to adapt your feeder idea for calves too...

I added a new post today...full of cute pics:

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/07/small-unexpected-gift.html


----------



## Pam6

Seed to Seed book! Today's Recommendation:
http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/2011/07/seed-to-seed-book.html


----------



## cmharris6002

Quadruple Layer German Chocolate Birthday Cake!
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/07/best-birthday-cake-ever.html


----------



## Pam6

cmharris6002 said:


> Quadruple Layer German Chocolate Birthday Cake!
> http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/07/best-birthday-cake-ever.html


Drooling! I think I can smell it from through the screen!!


----------



## cmharris6002

Ever heard of Dry Skin Brushing?
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/07/dry-skin-brushing.html


----------



## Pam6

GIVEAWAY!
http://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.com/2011/07/friday-giveaway.html


----------



## katlupe

My newest ones: Tiger Lilies Are An Edible Plant

And this morning: Fence Work This Morning

I will be checking out the ones I missed this week.


----------



## Pam6

Pam's Pride: Customer Spotlight!

Today's Recommendation: Winner and Ice Cream Maker!


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Katlupe... I had no idea Tiger Lillys were edible!

Added a new blog post inspired by a FB chat which resulted in me being "unfriended" because I'm "cruel" 

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/07/hypocrisy-of-food.html


----------



## Pam6

Today's Recommendation: Whoopie Pies!


----------



## Pam6

Today's Recommendation: Water Bath Canner!
Don't forget to become a follower so you can participate in my Friday Giveaways!


----------



## cmharris6002

Have you ever had Kombucha?


----------



## Pam6

Pam's Pride Recommendations: FRIDAY GIVEAWAY!


----------



## LoneStrChic23

cmharris6002 said:


> Have you ever had Kombucha?


No I haven't, buy your blog post lead me on a fascinating google searching spree!! 

I posted one this morning...short & sweet 

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/07/happy-happy-saturday.html


----------



## Pam6

My First goatie babies!


----------



## Pam6

Today's recommendation: Lights out!


----------



## Pam6

Today's Recommendation: Pizzelle Maker and Grain Mill!


----------



## LoneStrChic23

The kiddos & I made Cajeta! Yum!

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/07/three-cheers-for-cajeta.html


----------



## katlupe

First Green Beans Harvested

Crystal, that was some post!

Pam, I love what you are doing with Pam's Pride Recommendations! Brilliant!


----------



## cmharris6002

Essene Bread, made by angels... http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/07/let-angels-of-god-prepare-your-bread.html


----------



## Pam6

Today's Recommendation: Gifts in a Jar!


----------



## Pam6

Another set of Twins! Amber's Twins!


----------



## cmharris6002

Upcycled Vintage Aprons!
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/08/upcycled-vintage-aprons.html


----------



## Pam6

Today's Recommendation:
Dutch Oven


----------



## cmharris6002

Something for the dog days of August. Hot Today Hot Tamale! This ain't your mama's OMAC plan! 
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/08/hot-today-hot-tamale.html


----------



## Halfway

Wanted to say thanks for all those sharing great blogs! And thanks for supporting bloggers as well. There is some really great content that is appreciated!!


----------



## Pelenaka

My latest blog post deals with my free amazon order earned by using swagbucks.
Well that and using my homegrown Stevia. 

Enjoying everyone's post.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pelenaka

My 50Â¢ Kindle Cover 


It's a no sew project quick & easy.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Oh wow, I've been missing out....... Been so busy I haven't been on blogger in a while.... I have so much I need to add to mine & apparently I have some good reading too  

I shall do my best to tackle my reading list tonight & catch up on what's going on with my favorite bloggers


----------



## LoneStrChic23

FINALLY got around to updating my blog....loads of pics included 

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/08/hay-fairy-vanishing-youth.html


----------



## katlupe

My latest...........

Summer Means Gardening To Me!


----------



## Pelenaka

Ball Coupon Giveaway hurry ends tomorrow. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Guest

Pelenaka said:


> Ball Coupon Giveaway hurry ends tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


I commented but I can't find how to email you.


----------



## Pelenaka

[email protected]

email addy is located on the right hand side of my blog ... I'll move it up I think it's @ the bottom.

Good Luck !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Otter

I've gotten back to my blog - the summer heat did me in for a while there. 
There's been a lot going on;
http://arrowsflightfarm.blogspot.com/2011/08/this-blog-has-gone-to-dogs.html


----------



## katlupe

Choosing Your Own Path


----------



## katlupe

Do you ever write a blog post based on the posts you read on this forum? I do all the time. Sometimes I want to comment but am held back because the others will not understand where I am coming from. My readers do. They know me very well by now. This post was because I read on Countryside families how many people think they are not really homesteading, and have wait 5 years or so to get started when they move to their property. I think we all know, you don't have to wait! And you shouldn't!

Learn Your Homesteading Skills Slowly


----------



## katlupe

My newest:

Boothbys Blonde Cucumber Is A Nice Heirloom Plant!


----------



## Halfway

I have slowed quite a bit as the summer months really keep me outdoors and off on other endeavors. It is probably the topic that drives it as it is more of a winter months type hobby and project.

I need to get something going soon though!


----------



## LoneStrChic23

My blog isn't highly popular, I don't have a huge following but can you believe a COMPLETE STRANGER recognized me from my blog????!! 

I was quite shocked to say the least 

Read all about it here:

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/09/finally-famous.html


----------



## katlupe

I have slowed down also as I am so busy canning and selling stuff online. But I know I have to keep up or I will lose my position. 

Canning My Summer Squash


----------



## cmharris6002

I have not abandoned my blog but I have been super busy putting uo the summer garden and starting a new accelerated homeschool program with my kids. I'm still having trouble trying to do all the stuff I blog about and have time leftover to write about it  I'll try to get something up soon!


----------



## LoneStrChic23

cmharris6002 said:


> I have not abandoned my blog but I have been super busy putting uo the summer garden and starting a new accelerated homeschool program with my kids. I'm still having trouble trying to do all the stuff I blog about and have time leftover to write about it  I'll try to get something up soon!


I was wondering what happened to you! 

This seems to be a very busy time of year for everyone..... I've noticed less frequent postings from several bloggers I follow & less views on my blog as well..

Katlupe- what position are you referring to?


----------



## katlupe

LoneStrChic23 said:


> I was wondering what happened to you!
> 
> This seems to be a very busy time of year for everyone..... I've noticed less frequent postings from several bloggers I follow & less views on my blog as well..
> 
> Katlupe- what position are you referring to?



The position of being in the top of the search engines when people search for keywords that are in my blog posts. Especially the titles. Many times I am the only blog in the top of Google for something I wrote about. I don't even do it on purpose. But I like it!:bouncy:


----------



## katlupe

Our Horses Live A Pretty Peaceful Life


----------



## LoneStrChic23

katlupe said:


> The position of being in the top of the search engines when people search for keywords that are in my blog posts. Especially the titles. Many times I am the only blog in the top of Google for something I wrote about. I don't even do it on purpose. But I like it!:bouncy:


Ohhh okay  I have oh so much to learn about blogging


----------



## Pelenaka

Latest blog post is about growing an Almost a pound tomato vicariously !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## cmharris6002

Organic lotion Giveaway!!
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/09/organic-lotion-giveaway.html


----------



## katlupe

My newest post: Flooding In Upstate New York


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> Latest blog post is about growing an Almost a pound tomato vicariously !
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


At least you planted some this year! I didn't plant any due to the blight from the last two years. But our usual volunteer, Matt's Cherry tomato, that I planted back in 2004, comes up in a different spot every year on its own. Always plentiful and sweet! I am stuck buying tomatoes to can now.


----------



## katlupe

I wrote this in light of our recent major flooding in our area. The flood has touched beyond just affecting people's residences. It has harmed farms and businesses. Some businesses are leaving our area and taking those jobs with them. So I am going to be concentrating on some of the ways natural disasters can affect us all.

Preparing Your Family For Disasters


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> I wrote this in light of our recent major flooding in our area. The flood has touched beyond just affecting people's residences. It has harmed farms and businesses. Some businesses are leaving our area and taking those jobs with them. So I am going to be concentrating on some of the ways natural disasters can affect us all.
> 
> Preparing Your Family For Disasters


Good blog post very timely & on target !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Thank you, Pelenka!

My newest post is The Forest Homestead In Autumn


----------



## katlupe

Harvest Time Is Ending Soon At Peaceful Forest


----------



## Hazmat54

A couple of questions.

1) Does it cost money to set up one of these blogs?

2) Is there a monthly fee to keep it up and available?

3) Can I set it up with email apart from my personal email?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## katlupe

Hazmat54 said:


> A couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Does it cost money to set up one of these blogs?
> 
> 2) Is there a monthly fee to keep it up and available?
> 
> 3) Can I set it up with email apart from my personal email?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


No fee. I use Blogger and it is free, but there are other blogging sites as well. You can set it up with whatever email you want, as long as it is a true email address and not fake. And so you can receive messages from Blogger and comments from your readers.


----------



## Hazmat54

katlupe said:


> No fee. I use Blogger and it is free, but there are other blogging sites as well. You can set it up with whatever email you want, as long as it is a true email address and not fake. And so you can receive messages from Blogger and comments from your readers.


So a Google search takes me to a Google Blogger site. Is that the one? 

I can set up a public profile with another email? I am not that security concerned, (for the most part I think it is too late, THEY know who and where you are), but I get a lot of family email with my current email ID and would like to keep things separate. Thanks for helping me.

Scott


----------



## Hazmat54

Darn! I searched some more, and read some more, and now I am totally confused. 8-(


----------



## Hazmat54

Okay, I have wasted a few posts. I have a blog, not sure why or what for.

http://hazmat54-blog.blogspot.com/

I will think on this some more.

Scott


----------



## katlupe

Making Your Own eBook


----------



## katlupe

Hazmat54 said:


> Okay, I have wasted a few posts. I have a blog, not sure why or what for.
> 
> http://hazmat54-blog.blogspot.com/
> 
> I will think on this some more.
> 
> Scott


Ok, I have gone to it. Now you need to figure out what you want to focus it on. Mine, if you went to it, focuses on modern homesteading. It gives me the freedom of writing for homesteaders, as well as the people who aren't, but wish they were. 

Then write a post about something to do with something you know. You will improve as you become comfortable with it. In the beginning mine were horrible. I was trying to sell my products on my website, so I was selling too much. Now it is very much improved, and I never try to sell, well maybe sometimes. Not a lot though.

Come back here and post your link when you write the first one. We will all visit it and follow you.


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> Making Your Own eBook



Good post everyone stop by & give it a read. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> Good post everyone stop by & give it a read.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Thank you VERY much for that!!!


----------



## katlupe

Life Is Not Easy Most Of The Time


----------



## Pelenaka

Bringing Home the Bacon

A slightly different twist than a normal homesteader.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Halfway

Pelenaka said:


> Bringing Home the Bacon
> 
> A slightly different twist than a normal homesteader.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Thanks!


----------



## cmharris6002

Swiss cheese is really not that hard to make at home.
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/10/goat-milk-swiss.html


----------



## cmharris6002

For those who love Dolly Freed as well as those who have written her off as a nut job 
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/10/dolly-freed-one-awesome-possum.html


----------



## katlupe

This post was inspired by a site I found yesterday about Americans vs Europeans and how some of the comments and things the author wrote were not accurate. Maybe for some Americans, but not all. One comment said they hated Americans due to our attitude. Well, I dislike some too, but it does not cover the whole country or even a whole area. Maybe one house or several. But we are not identical. Not replicas, by no means.

Embracing Other Cultures


----------



## Pelenaka

Jay Oh Bee Not

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Progress Made Using Freecycle

And my new one for today, which may be something someone might want to check out. It is a post for Hills Dog Food Contest, win dog food for a year! 

Win Free Dog Food For A Year!


----------



## Pelenaka

My latest blog post "Occupy This".


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

Blog Giveaway  


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## cmharris6002

100% Pure Goat Milk Laundry Soap Giveaway!!


----------



## katlupe

This past Saturday, we lost one of our members of our NY Homesteading group, and she was a member here also. I wrote about her in this post, Saying Goodbye.


----------



## katlupe

Homemade Shampoo


----------



## katlupe

My New Kindle Fire 

This is my post about my new gift from my husband. I am excited about it!


----------



## Pelenaka

Teaching a Virgin to Hunt 

My first time out with hubby on a hunt.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## LoneStrChic23

I am soooo far behind on my blog! I have pictures & stuff to post from the beginning of October still  

One of the many downsides of no home internet & a busy schedule.... If I don't have time to hit a WiFi hotspot on my shopping trips to town, my blogs don't get posted (only have my cell for internet right now)

Anywho..... I did get two posted.....This one my mother scolded me for because of armpit hair talk...lol

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/11/sprays-of-urine-home-grown-gossamers.html

And this one is a recent goat wound I had to deal with & a progression of the whole process:

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/11/blood-bone-bleuberry.html

I'm slowly making my way through everyone's blogs & leaving comments when I'm able (some blogs I can't get my comments to post when posting from my phone....not sure why..)


----------



## Pelenaka

LoneStrChic23 said:


> I am soooo far behind on my blog! I have pictures & stuff to post from the beginning of October still
> 
> One of the many downsides of no home internet & a busy schedule.... If I don't have time to hit a WiFi hotspot on my shopping trips to town, my blogs don't get posted (only have my cell for internet right now)
> 
> Anywho..... I did get two posted.....This one my mother scolded me for because of armpit hair talk...lol
> 
> http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/11/sprays-of-urine-home-grown-gossamers.html
> 
> And this one is a recent goat wound I had to deal with & a progression of the whole process:
> 
> http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/11/blood-bone-bleuberry.html
> 
> I'm slowly making my way through everyone's blogs & leaving comments when I'm able (some blogs I can't get my comments to post when posting from my phone....not sure why..)


I'm enjoying the pit hair or as we call it around here going full blood. 
I feel for you about not having home internet access it's painfully hard.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## LoneStrChic23

Pelenaka said:


> I'm enjoying the pit hair or as we call it around here going full blood.
> I feel for you about not having home internet access it's painfully hard.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


"going full blood" Love it!! LOL 

We could have home internet, but I'm not willing to pay for or deal with satellite (my mom has it & it's awful).....We're saving to move so I'd rather do without & have our house down payment sooner 

Added another post........How great it is when things go wrong:

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2011/11/great-joy-of-plans-gone-wrong.html


----------



## cmharris6002

My new Sable dairy goat prompted me to rewrite 'Santa Baby' for farm girls,
http://artisanfarmsteadliving.blogspot.com/2011/12/farm-girl-christmas.html


----------



## busymomof7

I hope it is okay that I jump in! 
I did a randomness post today. It was fun, I usually write about our homestead goings-on and share recipes, so this was a nice change of pace.
http://www.mooberry-farm.com/2011/12/just-bit-of-randomness.html


----------



## katlupe

Capturing The Beauty Of Snow This Morning!


----------



## busymomof7

Our Farm-iversary!

Celebrating 11 years on our homestead.


----------



## katlupe

busymomof7 said:


> I hope it is okay that I jump in!
> I did a randomness post today. It was fun, I usually write about our homestead goings-on and share recipes, so this was a nice change of pace.
> http://www.mooberry-farm.com/2011/12/just-bit-of-randomness.html


Very much so! Love our homesteading blog circle! 

I have so many people contacting me about how to do this homesteading thing. I say, "Like Nike says, Just do it." 

Start Homesteading


----------



## busymomof7

Thanks for including me, Katlupe.  I agree, "just do it" is good advice. Some things are best learned through experience, in my opinion!

My blog post today: Weekend Plans


----------



## katlupe

Two blogs with new posts this morning:

Morning Chores During Cold Weather

Off Grid Homes Use Power Wisely


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> Two blogs with new posts this morning:
> 
> Morning Chores During Cold Weather
> 
> Off Grid Homes Use Power Wisely



U do chores when it's this cold out ? :grit:


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> U do chores when it's this cold out ? :grit:
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


And you don't? What do you do, wait till spring (little brown bear)???? 


My post today about my eBook in Amazon's kindle store:

Kindle Edition Of My Homesteading Journey


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> And you don't? What do you do, wait till spring (little brown bear)????
> 
> 
> My post today about my eBook in Amazon's kindle store:
> 
> Kindle Edition Of My Homesteading Journey


LOL oh how I wish. Really no outside chores to speak of just assisting with hubby splitting firewood & care of the buns. I'm still commuting around the city well my hood by bike, as long as the roads aren't icy. Today it was 43 & dare I say even a bit sunny out. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Wordless Wednesday - Peaceful Forest Homestead


----------



## katlupe

From Lucky Charm To Christmas Delight is my post about my friend's eBook that is in the kindle store on Amazon. It is selling for only .99 and is full of real old time German baking recipes that are featured for Christmas. My friend has come upon some hard times here in the US due to a new husband who is not what he appeared. I am trying to help her by getting her cookbooks out to the people who actually bake and make things from scratch! She could not believe the processed food in the US!


----------



## katlupe

In light of all the recent flooding in our area, I wrote about the dangers of harvesting produce from those gardens.

Garden Produce In Flooded Areas


----------



## katlupe

A Very Special Christmas


----------



## katlupe

I am crazy about Pinterest! Have you been there yet? My blog post is for anyone who has not discovered it.

Learn How On Pinterest


----------



## Halfway

katlupe said:


> I am crazy about Pinterest! Have you been there yet? My blog post is for anyone who has not discovered it.
> 
> Learn How On Pinterest


That is a great site Kat. Thank you for sharing.

I have been a bit slow on posting to my "Adventure" blog because of various reasons, but the videos are doing very well on YouTube and they in turn expose the blog to different audiences.

I am also creating and tweaking another blog on our adventures in Big Sky Country. It is not so much off-grid or homestead focused, but really the adventures, surroundings, and things that make life enjoyable in beautiful country! I'll post when it is ready for public consumption, hehehe.

Thanks again!


----------



## Halfway

After some prompting from family and friends, we have created a blog on our "newest chapter" of life. We hope to share some of the adventure and beauty we are graced with. 

This may also become somewhat of a destination blog as I intend on sharing some of the many points of interest we have on our long list of future adventures. We are very active and have been blessed with the ability to choose where we will spend the next several years. That choice has brought us to Big Sky Country (Montana). 

Camping, mountaineering, fishing, fitness, gardening, beer, animals, and the eventual homestead are just a few of the projected topics.

Take a look and let me know what you think! 

http://ourbigskyadventure.blogspot.com/


----------



## katlupe

I am working again this year on trying to post a blog post daily. I know that is what I need to do to keep my blog on top in the search engines. 

Here are three of my recent posts, working on a new one for today.

Secluded But Not Far From Town

Fire Safety On The Homestead


Spent The Day With My Big Brother


----------



## katlupe

Halfway said:


> After some prompting from family and friends, we have created a blog on our "newest chapter" of life. We hope to share some of the adventure and beauty we are graced with.
> 
> This may also become somewhat of a destination blog as I intend on sharing some of the many points of interest we have on our long list of future adventures. We are very active and have been blessed with the ability to choose where we will spend the next several years. That choice has brought us to Big Sky Country (Montana).
> 
> Camping, mountaineering, fishing, fitness, gardening, beer, animals, and the eventual homestead are just a few of the projected topics.
> 
> Take a look and let me know what you think!
> 
> http://ourbigskyadventure.blogspot.com/



I like it. Have you just moved there or is this where you have always lived? There was no place to allow comments, but I am following you now.


----------



## TonyM

Is anyone here actually participating in the Ultimate Blog Challenge or just kind of doing your own version here? I am doing the UBC and haven't seen much additional traffic from it.


----------



## Halfway

katlupe said:


> I like it. Have you just moved there or is this where you have always lived? There was no place to allow comments, but I am following you now.


Thanks Kat, we have recently moved to a location that the majority of our vacation were to. I remember the sign "If you lived here, you would be home". Well, now we are. :happy2:

Thanks for checking in. We have a lot on our plates and many adventures to come over the next several months!!


----------



## Catalpa

New here and just looking into the blog challenge thing; did many of you sign up and did you find it a Good Thing? I'm still trying to puzzle it out.

I've enjoyed reading some of the blogs posted and will be checking out some more of them.

I started a blog last November, please feel free to stop by and let me know what you think. Today's post was about two handed tiller wrestling.

Keep on writin'!


----------



## Halfway

Catalpa said:


> New here and just looking into the blog challenge thing; did many of you sign up and did you find it a Good Thing? I'm still trying to puzzle it out.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading some of the blogs posted and will be checking out some more of them.
> 
> I started a blog last November, please feel free to stop by and let me know what you think. Today's post was about two handed tiller wrestling.
> 
> Keep on writin'!


Post you blog. unless I missed it somewhere. :help:

Support your local bloggers!!


----------



## Catalpa

greenleafhomestad.blogspot.com

(It's in my sig line on my posts.)


----------



## Murramarang

I write a blog for myself...and have never shared it...but maybe someone might get something out of it...so here it is :

http://murramarangfarm.blogspot.com/


----------



## katlupe

This is our own blog challenge here on HT. It is helpful to have a place to discuss them with each other. And some of us are making money off them, so they are a home based business. 

Planning The 2012 Garden List


----------



## katlupe

Catalpa said:


> greenleafhomestad.blogspot.com
> 
> (It's in my sig line on my posts.)


You can link it in your signature so everyone can click to go to it. Thank you for joining up with us here.


----------



## katlupe

Murramarang said:


> I write a blog for myself...and have never shared it...but maybe someone might get something out of it...so here it is :
> 
> http://murramarangfarm.blogspot.com/


I keep trying to follow you but my speed is slow this morning and can't get the google friend follow thing to load. I'll try later.


----------



## baconexplosion

Hi everybody! I'm new to the whole blogging thing, but having a lot of fun with it...

I've had a lot of fun checking out everyone else's blog. 

I'd love to get some quality feed back from you veteran bloggers! lol

http://backacrehomestead.com

Thank you so much!

Bacon


----------



## katlupe

My newest blog post about my 2012 garden:

Planning 2012 Garden Part Two


----------



## katlupe

baconexplosion said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new to the whole blogging thing, but having a lot of fun with it...
> 
> I've had a lot of fun checking out everyone else's blog.
> 
> I'd love to get some quality feed back from you veteran bloggers! lol
> 
> http://backacrehomestead.com
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Bacon


VERY nice blog! :clap:


----------



## Halfway

baconexplosion said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new to the whole blogging thing, but having a lot of fun with it...
> 
> I've had a lot of fun checking out everyone else's blog.
> 
> I'd love to get some quality feed back from you veteran bloggers! lol
> 
> http://backacrehomestead.com
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Bacon


Very nice indeed!


----------



## katlupe

A Year Ago On Wordless Wednesday


----------



## baconexplosion

Thank you Katlupe and Halfway!

Katlupe - I hope your sink is bigger than ours! We have the same crockpot, and I can barely fit the crockpot bowl into our sink to wash it... lol


----------



## katlupe

baconexplosion said:


> Thank you Katlupe and Halfway!
> 
> Katlupe - I hope your sink is bigger than ours! We have the same crockpot, and I can barely fit the crockpot bowl into our sink to wash it... lol


Must be it is, as I have been able to wash it okay. I can't use it as much though due to our electric usage. But in the future I am hoping to use it a lot more!

This blog post is an example of how you can make some money on your blogs.

Interior Design Is Very Important!


----------



## katlupe

Making Homemade Chicken Soup For Colds


----------



## TonyM

baconexplosion said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new to the whole blogging thing, but having a lot of fun with it...
> 
> I've had a lot of fun checking out everyone else's blog.
> 
> I'd love to get some quality feed back from you veteran bloggers! lol
> 
> http://backacrehomestead.com
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Bacon


Bacon,
I agree with Katlupe and Halfway - very nice blog. You hit a lot of the same topics I write about. I recommend that you put a link to your blog in your signature so it is advertised on every post you make and it will be easy for people to click on and visit your site.
Tony


----------



## lisa's garden

I'm having fun checking out every ones blogs! Hoping to get to all of them soon! I haven't had time to go back through all of the posts here, so this might be repeat info...but have any of you been hooking up with the Monday Barn Hop? It's available at New Life on a Homestead. I don't have the link handy right now, but you can find the button on my blog if you want to check it out. 

I have been putting several posts on the barn hop each week and it has increased my page views quite a bit.


----------



## equinecpa

lisa's garden said:


> ...but have any of you been hooking up with the Monday Barn Hop? It's available at New Life on a Homestead. I don't have the link handy right now, but you can find the button on my blog if you want to check it out.
> 
> I have been putting several posts on the barn hop each week and it has increased my page views quite a bit.


I hooked up today. Lots of neat blogs on there.


----------



## lisa's garden

equinecpa said:


> I hooked up today. Lots of neat blogs on there.


There is another one on Penniless Parenting...not all of our homesteading topics apply, but a lot do. I posted one on homeschooling, gleaning produce and can't remember what else.

I like the blog hops because you can easily see what other people are writing about and sometimes it inspires an idea.


----------



## busymomof7

I enjoy blog hops, too. They are a fun way to make blog friends, and also bring new people to your own blog. Nice to see the new bloggers on here, its such a fun hobby!

My post today is about goat milking and my boys:

http://www.mooberry-farm.com/2012/01/thankful-thursday_26.html

I'm looking forward to checking out everyone's blogs.


----------



## Halfway

busymomof7 said:


> I enjoy blog hops, too. They are a fun way to make blog friends, and also bring new people to your own blog. Nice to see the new bloggers on here, its such a fun hobby!
> 
> My post today is about goat milking and my boys:
> 
> http://www.mooberry-farm.com/2012/01/thankful-thursday_26.html
> 
> I'm looking forward to checking out everyone's blogs.


Nice busymom! Love the name too!! :rock:


----------



## busymomof7

Thanks, Halfway.  I remembered to check in here today--yay!

Here is today's post from my blog ~ I hope you will take a look. I just had to show off my new dough scraper! 

http://www.mooberry-farm.com/2012/01/my-shiny-new-bread-making-gadget.html


----------



## katlupe

I see I have missed posting a lot here! I wonder what is wrong with my head? I have been here. 

My newest one is a post that my local store has asked me to write. They are going to post it on their FB page and their website. I would very much appreciate comments and if you could be so kind, to click on my link to the store. I will be doing a post like this for them monthly, and hope to turn it into a weekly thing.....I hope! I am hoping to make this a paying job and if I get clicks to their site it would really help. I'd be very grateful and would do the same for you if you let me know. Thanks a heap!

Shopping For Food Frugally

And this is the one I did yesterday:

Home Processing Your Food Your Way


----------



## busymomof7

Nice post, Katlupe (as usual)-- I left you a comment on your blog. 

Today, I posted about a rose that I dried and preserved from my anniversary bouquet. Come on by and say hello:

http://www.mooberry-farm.com/2012/01/one-lovely-rose-preserved.html

Have a great day!


----------



## tojo66

I'm browsing this thread to check out new-to-me blogs. Feel free to check out mine. The most recent post is about a different blog challenge I joined up in (for fun) http://blessedlittlehomesteadlife.blogspot.com/2012/01/challenges-are-good.html


----------



## katlupe

tojo66 said:


> I'm browsing this thread to check out new-to-me blogs. Feel free to check out mine. The most recent post is about a different blog challenge I joined up in (for fun) http://blessedlittlehomesteadlife.blogspot.com/2012/01/challenges-are-good.html


I checked it out and you have done a good job with your blog. Very interesting! I didn't take your challenge though as I am not a sewer. Thanks for joining us on this thread here!


----------



## katlupe

TonyM said:


> Is anyone here actually participating in the Ultimate Blog Challenge or just kind of doing your own version here? I am doing the UBC and haven't seen much additional traffic from it.


Did you take your blog down? I went to it but it said failure to connect.


----------



## busymomof7

Hi everybody! Thanks for commenting on my blog today, Katlupe. I love it when people stop by and say "hi." 

Today's post: http://www.mooberry-farm.com/2012/02/outage.html

about our power outage.... which is a good thing! I love to unplug.


----------



## katlupe

busymomof7, you are quite welcome! I enjoyed it.

Preparing for natural disasters is one thing. But there are other things that can happen in a family that will leave you for a period of weeks or months with no income coming in to your household. Just some things to think about.

Prepare For Loss Of Income As Well


----------



## Pam6

I have been posting daily Free Kindle Download books on my Pam's Pride Recommendations blog for homesteaders and do-it-yourselfers! 
If you do not have a Kindle you can download Kindle for PC from the Amazon homepage and grab up all of these great books too!


----------



## katlupe

Pam6 said:


> I have been posting daily Free Kindle Download books on my Pam's Pride Recommendations blog for homesteaders and do-it-yourselfers!
> If you do not have a Kindle you can download Kindle for PC from the Amazon homepage and grab up all of these great books too!


I don't know if you get a commission or not for the freebies, but I have ordered books from your links every day. Today, I ordered 7! Yesterday, 4 or 5, I lost count. I check it every morning. :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: Thank you! I am a reading machine!


----------



## Pam6

katlupe said:


> I don't know if you get a commission or not for the freebies, but I have ordered books from your links every day. Today, I ordered 7! Yesterday, 4 or 5, I lost count. I check it every morning. :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy: Thank you! I am a reading machine!


I do not make anything from the freebies. But anything that is ordered after clicking through the link I make a percentage of!


----------



## katlupe

Thanks to Pam, I found some really good herbal books that are either free or low priced. The new indie authors (of which, I am proud to say I am one) are making great information available! :banana:

Herbal eBooks In The Kindle Store


----------



## katlupe

Not Much Snow Yet In February

My post today is about the drive to our land fill, and the fact that there is not much snow yet. Unheard of in these parts in February!


----------



## Pam6

Great post on the herbal ebooks!! 

There is a lot of Kindle Candy for homesteaders available today so I thought I would post another link to my blog! Free Kindle Downloads 2/3


----------



## Halfway

katlupe said:


> Not Much Snow Yet In February
> 
> My post today is about the drive to our land fill, and the fact that there is not much snow yet. Unheard of in these parts in February!


We are in the same boat. This may be an ugly farming, fishing, and forest fire year. Spooky. We are "feet" behind in snowfall.

Great blog entry Kat.


----------



## katlupe

Thanks so much, Pam and Halfway!


----------



## katlupe

Pantry Moths In Your Food


----------



## TonyM

katlupe said:


> Did you take your blog down? I went to it but it said failure to connect.


Katlupe,
I missed your post last week. My blog is up and running, not sure happened when you tried it. I've actually put up a couple of new posts since then.
Tony


----------



## katlupe

TonyM said:


> Katlupe,
> I missed your post last week. My blog is up and running, not sure happened when you tried it. I've actually put up a couple of new posts since then.
> Tony


Tony, you have a very nice blog there! You do not have the Google Friend follow button or I'd have followed you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Halfway

TonyM said:


> Katlupe,
> I missed your post last week. My blog is up and running, not sure happened when you tried it. I've actually put up a couple of new posts since then.
> Tony


VBery informative and well laid-out.

I agree with Kat.....get a "subscribe" button so I (and others) don't forget it on my morning routine of blog surfing!!


----------



## katlupe

This post was really written for the other people who read my blog, not so much homesteaders. Trying to influence everyone to put in a garden this year!

First Time Gardeners

And on Solar Baby:

Preparations To Do Now!


----------



## katlupe

What Foods Should Be In Your Pantry?


----------



## katlupe

Double Glazed Windows For Insulation


----------



## katlupe

Homemade Beefaroni Is A Favorite Meal


----------



## Halfway

Kat great post...I enjoyed it.

Do you have access to a Costco? Are you a member? So many benefits!


----------



## katlupe

Halfway said:


> Kat great post...I enjoyed it.
> 
> Do you have access to a Costco? Are you a member? So many benefits!


No, Costco is not in our area. I have never seen one. The store I wrote about, Mainesource is a local restaurant store. They contacted me about shopping in their store and showing their customers how to use bulk buying to make meals and spend less at the store. It is working out real good for both of us so far. They are not a discount grocery store. It is funny, but there are a lot of people who do not know about stocking up or buying in bulk. I guess us homesteaders do it automatically.


----------



## Halfway

katlupe said:


> No, Costco is not in our area. I have never seen one. The store I wrote about, Mainesource is a local restaurant store. They contacted me about shopping in their store and showing their customers how to use bulk buying to make meals and spend less at the store. It is working out real good for both of us so far. They are not a discount grocery store. It is funny, but there are a lot of people who do not know about stocking up or buying in bulk. I guess us homesteaders do it automatically.


Agreed (stocking up). Just moved to an area with a costco. very beneficial in so many ways. Most items are the same price as the best sales we can find running around town. worth the visit if you have one....they supply many local restaurants.


----------



## Pam6

There are several good Free Kindle Download books available that I thought would interest this group so I thought I would post another link to my blog: Pam's Pride Recommendations. There are two books about ACV, worm farming, nutritional value in fruit and bananas, herbal remedies, Frugal Kitchen tips, and many more today!


----------



## Pelenaka

Accessorizing the Hearth or how to make a simple box stove become a kitchen stove, lol. 

I'm not a big fan of those warehouse stores but I am of restaurant supply places. There's one in Rochester, Orlindo's, where you'll hear Sicilian spoken. They have fresh veggies along with deli meats & sausages. The one in Batavia has a much smaller selection of cheese & meats mostly items for a sub & pizza shop but they have a good stock of Wilton baking supplies and more importantly I can order items in bulk like 25 or 50 pounds of brown rice. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> Accessorizing the Hearth or how to make a simple box stove become a kitchen stove, lol.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of those warehouse stores but I am of restaurant supply places. There's one in Rochester, Orlindo's, where you'll hear Sicilian spoken. They have fresh veggies along with deli meats & sausages. The one in Batavia has a much smaller selection of cheese & meats mostly items for a sub & pizza shop but they have a good stock of Wilton baking supplies and more importantly I can order items in bulk like 25 or 50 pounds of brown rice.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


I love shopping at ours! I found they even sell exotic meats. It is on their website. Maybe I will order some so I can post about it. They had some types that I don't know if I'd eat though.


----------



## katlupe

My newest blog posts:

Saving Money At The Gas Pump

Our Birds Return Home


Begin With One Solar Panel


----------



## katlupe

Pam6 said:


> There are several good Free Kindle Download books available that I thought would interest this group so I thought I would post another link to my blog: Pam's Pride Recommendations. There are two books about ACV, worm farming, nutritional value in fruit and bananas, herbal remedies, Frugal Kitchen tips, and many more today!


I keep recommending your blog to the members of my NY Homesteading group. Plus, I use it almost daily. Most of the books I get for my Kindle are freebies. I have gotten such wonderful books thanks to you.


----------



## Halfway

I posted a moose encounter we had yesterday on the big sky blog What a glorious day it was!!

http://ourbigskyadventure.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> I love shopping at ours! I found they even sell exotic meats. It is on their website. Maybe I will order some so I can post about it. They had some types that I don't know if I'd eat though.


DO IT !
I've had Buffalo, interestingly enough it was when I lived on Oahu, lol not here. Had Rattlesnake as a child. Hubby has had Woodchuck, and Squirrel of course. 
I worked with a nurse who has eaten Elephant, Giraffe, and Hippo. You know I as all kinds of asking about how each tasted. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

Free canning Jars - Blessings on the Curb


----------



## katlupe

Pelenka, great deal! I am pretty well set with canning jars of all sizes now. But I always took the free ones when someone didn't want to clean them. 

My new blog post is about our wheel hoe which is one of my biggest searched for keywords to my blog. So I like to post about it now and then and always include its name in the title. 

The Wheel Hoe


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> Pelenka, great deal! I am pretty well set with canning jars of all sizes now. But I always took the free ones when someone didn't want to clean them.
> 
> My new blog post is about our wheel hoe which is one of my biggest searched for keywords to my blog. So I like to post about it now and then and always include its name in the title.
> 
> The Wheel Hoe


Thanks Kat, I figured that it's always good to have extra jelly jars on hand because when I gift jams the jars only have a 50/50 chance of making their was home. I always hope that they are at least recycled.
Besides gift the 2 doz to my gf I can always barter what I don't need if I'm desperate.

Wheel hoe, hum another garden tool I might not realize I need, lol.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

I Save With YaySave - there's a special thirtyfivebyninety E-code worth $2. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Why Are Dog Treats From China STILL On Store Shelves? Still killing our dogs!


----------



## Halfway

Finally posted Yellowstone two on the big sky blog. I have not been sitting still very much lately, LOL!! Too much to do!

Our Big Sky Adventure


----------



## katlupe

Watch Out For Ticks!


----------



## Halfway

katlupe said:


> Watch Out For Ticks!


Very informative Kat!


----------



## Pam6

I finally updated my personal blog with pictures of the new outfits I made for my DD's and with out new goatie baby pictures! 
Pam's Pride


----------



## Pelenaka

Murphy's Law, oil lamps, & a homesteading attitude. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Halfway

Pam6 said:


> I finally updated my personal blog with pictures of the new outfits I made for my DD's and with out new goatie baby pictures!
> Pam's Pride





Pelenaka said:


> Murphy's Law, oil lamps, & a homesteading attitude.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Great updates!


----------



## hoggie

Hi - as the thread seems to have drifted on this post - can I put up a link to my new blog please. 

This isn't really a money making venture - but I know you folks are into blogs 

It is an anti-bullying blog - not to offer advice on dealing with bullying, but to publish stories, poems and pictures produced by the victims of bullying and those connected with them, in an attempt to help to raise awareness of the far-reaching effects that bullying really has.

Please spread the word. I will publish anything that is sent to me. Although there may be a delay - I have about 3-4 weeks of material waiting to be put on the lbog, but am spreadign the word now to try to avoid a gap when the pile wears down.

beat the bullies


----------



## hillbillygal

I guess I'll add my blog here too so y'all can check it out  I know there are thousands of gardening/homesteading type blogs but I knew I had to write what I am passionate about and started one anyway. It is:
Learn As We Grow Farm

Hope y'all will check it out and pass along any advice you might have


----------



## Halfway

Looks good hillbillygal!!!

Like the pics!


----------



## katlupe

My newest is: Grown Up Children - Why Won't They Listen?


----------



## freeb

my blog is in my signature line


----------



## Halfway

Blog on Freeb!!!!!

Support your local bloggers!


----------



## Pelenaka

Prepping for the Nor'easter that's coming our way ... Gone-Not-Gone-Winter. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Free Kindle eBook Today, A Tale Of Two Preppers

A very timely blog post about two preppers who had just started thinking about prepping! The book is free today and on my blog I have the free app for kindle books in the Amazon Kindle store. That makes it possible for anyone to download kindle books to their PC.


----------



## katlupe

Finally Getting Our Much Needed Rain


----------



## hillbillygal

First Meat Canning of the Year


----------



## Halfway

Inspiring encounter today...... 

Epic Travel and Battle Survivor

I really enjoyed this story.


----------



## Pelenaka

Cheaper than Dirt ... making a raised garden bed for almost next to nothing.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

Buying Cheese In Bulk


----------



## katlupe

Electric Lawn Mowers Are The Best Choice


----------



## Pelenaka

I Made the Buffalo Paper and no it wasn't the police blotter, lol.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

My blog post today is dedicated to helping a woman get enough votes (250) to win a small business grant for her business (a hair salon for children). Her husband was in a horrible, horrible accident in 1999 and had to have his whole head rebuilt. The accident is too gory to describe here. She has supported her family ever since. She works hard and really needs this because she has to move her salon this year.

Asking For My Readers' Help Today!


----------



## katlupe

Pelenaka said:


> I Made the Buffalo Paper and no it wasn't the police blotter, lol.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~



Way to go, Pelenaka!!!


----------



## Pelenaka

katlupe said:


> My blog post today is dedicated to helping a woman get enough votes (250) to win a small business grant for her business (a hair salon for children). Her husband was in a horrible, horrible accident in 1999 and had to have his whole head rebuilt. The accident is too gory to describe here. She has supported her family ever since. She works hard and really needs this because she has to move her salon this year.
> 
> Asking For My Readers' Help Today!


76 votes just now when I voted, thank you for bringing this to my attention Kat.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe

My newest post for Memorial Day is Remembering Our Veterans. I had just started scanning in our families' old photo albums and have found so much stuff about their time in the service. I found a poem written by a soldier at Fort Hancock, NJ and included that in my post today. It was a fun post for me today!


----------



## katlupe

Bread Making For Modern Homesteaders


----------



## katlupe

Rural Life At Peaceful Forest (Rural Thursday Link Up)


----------



## katlupe

This is a guest post on my blog today. Please read it and leave a comment if you can spare the time. The author asked to do this post to reach our niche (homesteaders).

Surviving Cancer As A New Mom


----------



## Halfway

katlupe said:


> This is a guest post on my blog today. Please read it and leave a comment if you can spare the time. The author asked to do this post to reach our niche (homesteaders).
> 
> Surviving Cancer As A New Mom


Wow. Inspirational!


----------



## katlupe

I have not been writing so good lately. Too much going on at home. Here is my newest post on Solar Baby.

Emergency Water Sources


----------



## Halfway

Nice job Kat.

I hear ya though, very easy to get behind with "life" and the needs of those in need.


----------



## katlupe

Halfway said:


> Nice job Kat.
> 
> I hear ya though, very easy to get behind with "life" and the needs of those in need.


Thank you! It is difficult for me to write in this heat. We do not have a fan let alone AC. It is horrible. Not used to this so much here where we are. 

My newest post:

Carla Emery Inspired Me

I am changing my blog over slowly to my own site. Thought it best to do it this way.


----------



## katlupe

Bush Beans Are Surviving!


----------



## katlupe

Hot Temps Challenge Storing Food is my latest post on my Solar Baby blog. Many people who live off-the-grid cannot generate enough power to have refrigeration. Hot days like we have had recently are tough!


----------



## Halfway

I finally posted to the outdoor blog after a long break. I have spent so much time gathering the experiences of the posts that I have been slow to get them in print. So many remain on the whiteboard!!

Our Adventure has become just that....a great adventure. Wolves, bears, moose, back-country cabins and fire towers, fish from stellar rivers and incredible creeks. awesome festivals and farmers markets, and some incredible sunrise and sunsets where mountains touch the sky.

Having fun!


----------



## katlupe

I have got behind on my blogs because my father had a stroke and is in the hospital. We were in the middle of repairing our truck when this happened. My latest post is Being Stranded With No Vehicle.


----------



## katlupe

My newest post, Oven Fried Chicken With Hot Wing Sauce, Mmmmm!


----------



## katlupe

This is something everyone needs.........

Preparing Your Health Care Proxy


----------



## Halfway

katlupe said:


> My newest post, Oven Fried Chicken With Hot Wing Sauce, Mmmmm!


Outstanding!!


----------



## katlupe

I have gotten so far behind on my blogs as my father passed away on the 11th of August. Tough time for me, as I had a crazy family member trying to steal every thing of any value, and ramsacked his house while he was in the hospital. 

Taking Our Stray Duck To A New Home


----------



## katlupe

I Love Barns!

This post has been inspired by my driving around the back roads near our homestead!


----------



## cmharris6002

We have been so busy and I hadn't blogged since February!! I finaly got a few posts up on reconstructing out wood fired hearth oven and I'me giving away a wood fired cookbook 

Reconstructing Our Wood Fired Hearth Oven Part 1

Reconstructing Our Wood Fired Hearth Oven Part 2

Wood Fired Cookbook GIVEAWAY


----------



## Halfway

Well done Kat and Harris.

Blog on!!


----------



## katlupe

cmharris6002 said:


> We have been so busy and I hadn't blogged since February!! I finaly got a few posts up on reconstructing out wood fired hearth oven and I'me giving away a wood fired cookbook
> 
> Reconstructing Our Wood Fired Hearth Oven Part 1
> 
> Reconstructing Our Wood Fired Hearth Oven Part 2
> 
> Wood Fired Cookbook GIVEAWAY


Thanks! I kept waiting for some new posts from you! Missed them.


----------



## Halfway

katlupe said:


> Thanks! I kept waiting for some new posts from you! Missed them.


This is what I am getting from your first link Kat: For a couple days at least.

*Bandwidth Limit Exceeded*

  The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.


----------



## katlupe

Halfway said:


> This is what I am getting from your first link Kat: For a couple days at least.
> 
> *Bandwidth Limit Exceeded*
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.


Yes, I added bandwidth to it and then a day later it exceeds it again. It has been making me so mad. I wanted to self host my blog, but truthfully, it is much easier to use blogger. Never have that trouble there. And that is why I didn't transfer my blogger blog to the new one. Quite frustrated with it!:grit:


----------



## katlupe

This is not my post, but our HT member, Sparticle's. Very good post and especially in these times. 

How I Became An Herbalist For (Almost) Free


----------



## equinecpa

Sparticle-that's an awesome post! Kat thanks for sharing!




katlupe said:


> This is not my post, but our HT member, Sparticle's. Very good post and especially in these times.
> 
> How I Became An Herbalist For (Almost) Free


----------



## Halfway

It's been a busy and active summer. I've finally gotten around to adding a couple posts with pics.

More to follow as I get through this jungle of digitals......

Our Big Sky Adventure


----------



## katlupe

I thought I'd revive this thread so we can put our newest blog posts there. This is my newest blog post.

10 Ways To Become Self-Sufficient


----------



## Halfway

Thanks Kat.

Here is mine as well. http://frugalhydroponics.blogspot.com/2013/03/number-5-why-use-ebb-and-flow-system.html

Support your local bloggers!!


----------



## katlupe

My newest post:

Heat And Eat Meals For The Home Canner


----------



## comescrashing

This is an awesome post. I just started blogging recently as well. 
www.3beesfarmstead.wordpress.com it's about working towards getting a farm but starting on our balcony


----------



## Halfway

comescrashing said:


> This is an awesome post. I just started blogging recently as well.
> www.3beesfarmstead.wordpress.com it's about working towards getting a farm but starting on our balcony


Very nice crash.

I've bookmarked and anxious to read more!


----------



## comescrashing

Thanks I appreciate it. As of yesterday I got a big jump in working some land and not just my balcony, we are going to start planning to plant a fall crop there after getting everything ready!


----------



## Halfway

It can be tough to maintain blogs as often as you want. "Life calls" seems to always be the commonality for slow posting.

I seem to have a bigger "topic" list than time to formulate and post.

Best of success!


----------



## katlupe

My Cookbook, The Pantry Cookbook is FREE Today & Tomorrow!

I wrote a blog post about my eCookbook that I have updated. I have improved it , I hope. New cover that I paid a designer on Fiverr to do for me. Now he is working on my other cookbook cover. Really, I can't say enough about the work these people do on Fiverr.


----------



## Halfway

Well done Kat!


----------



## katlupe

Halfway said:


> Well done Kat!


Thank you so much!!! I am trying to republish all three of my eBooks due to getting bad reviews. I paid someone to format and do the covers for me. Right now, I am rewriting My Homesteading Journey so that it is more like a story than a narrative of what we did. That will be there too, but in the story. It is not a fictional story so it means the same thing. I hope it is better.

Now I have another one up for Free today and tomorrow.


Breads & More Cookbook


----------



## katlupe

Our Small Wind Turbine Is Installed and Charging Today! FINALLY! More power after all this time. My husband had to install this all by himself and it took awhile to figure out how. The tower was the biggest hurdle.


----------

